# furnished high rise in the city



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I accepted an offer to come to abu dhabi. My housing allowance is 20,000/month and I am looking for a high rise that is furnished in the city. Looking for a min of 3 bed 2 bath. Preferably 4 bed if they have it. My wife, 2 yr old, and a baby will be joining me after I get settled. Any recommendations of where I should look? My thinking is that if I live close to my work then I can just take a cab daily or preferably walk. I envisioned it as nyc without the train. any recommendations


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Look at dubizzle.com to look at what is being offered.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

i checked dubizzle but nothing really.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dubizzle.com | FULLY FURNISHED.

Dubizzle.com | 3br apartment - Khalifa St

on the expensive side Dubizzle.com | 3 Bedrooms with Full Sea View for Rent!!!!

Dubizzle.com | Spacious 3+1 Bedroom apartment Available in corniche area(sea view)


----------

